# Repticon Ice Charleston-Carolina Dart Frogs



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Repticon Ice Charleston-Carolina Dart Frogs will be vending with the following frogs available.

male yuri imitator $60.00 
2 orange lamasi $45.00 each
1 eldorado pumilio froglet $85.00
bicolor froglets $45.00 
mint terribilis froglets $55.00 
green & black auratus juveniles $45.00 each
2patricias $40.00
1azureus juveniles $50.00 each
citronella froglets $45.00 each
cobalt juveniles $45.00 each
3 black & blue auratus froglets $45.00 each
3 "super blue" auratus $50.00 each
1leucomelas froglets $45 and juveniles/sub-adults $55.00 each
2 adult male cristobals $100.00 each
1 pair of adult leucomelas $180.00
1 pair eldorados $250.00
2 pairs of rio terribe “strawberry” pumilios $320 per pair
2 pairs of almirante “strawberry pumilios$210.00 per pair


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Have you quarantine your new import pumilio?


----------



## shane91 (Jul 31, 2012)

I bought the el dorado pair


----------

